# Unflavoured Juice



## umzungu (14/1/14)

Does anybody else out there vape unflavoured?
Just started trying it and must say I like it!


----------



## RIEFY (14/1/14)

umzugu can you organize some?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## umzungu (14/1/14)

Just made some up from my Vapour Mountain DIY kit, around 70% PG - so far I am enjoying it.
Also made a second batch with just a few drops of flavoured juice to see - so far pretty good too.


----------



## RIEFY (14/1/14)

oh ok going to try and see

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nooby (14/1/14)

Yeah I sometimes vape 100% VG on its own, but honestly it sucks for me.. I really cant seem to find a liking for it. Could be cause there aint no nicotine in. I will be getting the VM kit end of this month, will try again with PG & nic mixed with the VG and take it from there..


----------



## Riaz (14/1/14)

so you guys just vape it clean?

no flavor?

just pg and vg?


----------



## umzungu (14/1/14)

Yup - thats the idea


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

Many peeps on the Reo forum vape unflavoured, obviously at their preferred nic strength. Mostly 50PG/50VG. They say it has a light Marlboro taste. Have tried it some time ago, but not to my liking. Maybe should try again. Inexpensive and your coils and wicks last forever.


----------



## Riaz (14/1/14)

hmmm interesting

worth a try id say


----------



## Derick (14/1/14)

I've tried it as well and it tasted very 'bleh' to me - felt like it was leaving a thin coating on the inside of my mouth


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/1/14)

I Vape mostly unflavoured 50/50 at 12 or 9mg during the day while working. If I want a bit of flavour on the day I pop a few drops of menthol or berry blaze or both in the tank and off I go. Makes the evening vapes with my flavoured juice so much better. Oh and a coffee variation in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (15/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I Vape mostly unflavoured 50/50 at 12 or 9mg during the day while working. If I want a bit of flavour on the day I pop a few drops of menthol or berry blaze or both in the tank and off I go. Makes the evening vapes with my flavoured juice so much better. Oh and a coffee variation in the morning.



where do u get the nicotine from?


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/1/14)

nic is from @Oupa


----------



## Vapes (15/1/14)

I have never smoked unflavoured, the sweet flavours do get a bit much after some time so maybe I should try it.


----------



## Riaz (15/1/14)

did anyone try unflavored with no nicotine?


----------



## Andre (15/1/14)

Part of an article I posted on another thread below. So ironic, just sorted out my favourite tobacco juice when I found I suddenly started liking flavours I previously did not. Am now on the rotating stage and finding minimum-flavoured juice is to my liking. So next is probably unflavoured. So be warned, do not stock too much of you now favourite juice - tomorrow you might not like it.

_*Flavors*
No two people in the same room are likely to prefer the same flavor, and any one person's taste changes both in terms of where they are at in the transition process, and from time to time in any case. 

When you start with an e-cig, you want a tobacco flavor and nothing else will do. Then you want a tobacco-plus flavor (like RY4, or with menthol or mint). Then you like desserts or coffee or fruits or whatever. This is a function of your sense of taste and smell returning as well as various other factors. 

Later, you will find that what you really liked three months ago doesn't cut it now, and you prefer something else. Finally, you will happily use unflavored or minimum-flavored liquid some of the time as it doesn't matter and it's easier on the lungs when you think of the long term (the flavors are the only real unknown in the equation).

Many find that rotating flavors will help each flavor to retain its original attraction. There are all sorts of events that can be expected, such as all flavors losing their ability to be sensed for a period of time. We don't know why this is but perhaps it is related to the senses of smell and taste rebuilding after years of abuse. This period passes soon enough. Rotation in use of heads (the end fittings such as cartos and clearos) and flavors is seen as a good idea: have several spares, and use more than one type during the day or evening._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (15/1/14)

Riaz said:


> did anyone try unflavored with no nicotine?


breathing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (15/1/14)

My taste buds have died so it does not matter. Except for Coffee, all else tastes bland. The coffee is yuck.


----------

